
Microsoft employee installs Chrome mid-presentation because Edge keeps crashing - Bhilai
https://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2017/10/30/microsoft-engineer-chrome-edge-google/
======
Grazester
Certainly he wasn't going to stop and troubleshoot the problem when a 3 minute
install would work as a temporary solution but it is funny.

------
mankash666
Settle down everyone - Google products have just as many bugs. :)

~~~
philtar
Where's your evidence?

~~~
static_noise
There is supposed to be... evidence?

------
davewasthere
Interesting where he's saying that the Edge browser on their machines is
locked down, which was causing the crash.

Maybe it's quite a known issue anyway. "Yeah, I know, I know...", he said in
response to something.

------
roughfalls
It's a good thing he wasn't running Windows 10 S:
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/10/15609706/google-chrome-
wi...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/10/15609706/google-chrome-
windows-10-s-app-restrictions)

------
anotheryou
MS authentication still took longer than installing chrome, lol. Log in with
no password, come to some weird state where you never know what to choose, log
in again with password, wait for 2-factor, and bingo!

------
PascLeRasc
I thought it was funny how he typed in "chromr" into the Start Menu. I feel
like I've done that a hundred times. One thing I like about Spotlight is how
it corrects typos like that.

------
mattbillenstein
Evidence you should never rest on your laurels -- 90% market share to 9% --
and that on what was obviously the most important platform the world has ever
seen, the internet.

------
yuhong
The fun thing is that this was already a month old presentation by the time
this was posted.

------
matchmike1313
This is amazing... Chrome FTW.

------
maxscam
He unchecked "send diagnostics" because he didn't want to help google. What
the fuck

~~~
dentemple
it's a joke

------
Boothroid
Poor demo skills. You could easily switch to slides for a moment while you do
what you have to do and whilst some in the audience might notice it would
certainly be more professional to keep the emphasis on the main message which
doesn't appear to be about demoing Edge anyway. It would also make for a less
embarrassing video to put on the web.

~~~
jasonvorhe
He made a sympathetic move in a stressful situation and the audience got a few
giggles out of it, come on.

~~~
Boothroid
Have you any training or experience in demo skills? I worked in presales for
several years. What I am describing is standard stuff for handling this type
of situation. Downvotes for literally describing the way that you are taught
on a demo training course to handle this exact type of situation, wow HN so
smart.

Edit: also anyone demonstrating software that values their career should have
backup screenshots and video. I would probably have gone straight to video at
that point. Audience barely notice and it's generally only a salty few that
will quibble about it not being live, and I expect a video would communicate
the message perfectly well.

~~~
aaomidi
As a customer I would prefer a live demo. Usually a video demo, unless it has
to be video (time-lapse etc) will not get my attention and I will ignore it.
No way I'm buying something without a live demo.

~~~
Boothroid
You would buy something purely on the strength of a demo? If so I hate to
break it to you but there's often a lot of smoke and mirrors behind live
demos, indeed if the demo jock is good enough you might not even know you are
watching a video. In my experience most reasonable audiences are aware of
Murphy's law and forgiving of it. My original point was that according to the
training I received there are better ways to handle this type of situation. I
don't think you've refuted that point.

